# pharminex



## johnliam (Feb 8, 2007)

hiya can any1 tell me wot products pharminex make ive asked ppl i know and they all sey differnt things ive tryed ther cyp and like it alot i just want 2 no wot else they do like the test max 400 and anomas for wot is reely in them at wot mg per mill

the reason i ask is im thinking of useing sumthing like ther t max 400 for my next cycle

thanx for any help


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have not used any pharminex gear so cannot say how good they are....i will delete your post's if you don't stop using text speak....


----------



## johnliam (Feb 8, 2007)

sorry i didnt know about the texting speak

i like ther products that ive used i just wanted to know wot they make and mg per mill they are if anyone knows like whats in the testosterone max 400 and the anomass??

thank you


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Test Enanthate 250mg per ml

Test Cyp 250 mg per ml

Test Prop 100mg per ml

Winstrol Oil 100 mg per ml

Eq 200mg per ml

Deca 200mg per ml

Tren 100mg per ml

Sustanon 250 at 250mg per ml

Injectable Anadrol 50mg per ml

Injectable Dbol 50mg per ml

Anomass 400 at 400mg per ml

Halotestin 25mg per cap

Winnie caps 50mg per ml

Thats what in know of. They may do other things too i dont know as im yet to use there products but from what i know they are a good lab.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

robdog said:


> Test Enanthate 250mg per ml
> 
> Test Cyp 250 mg per ml
> 
> ...


of the top of your head , yeah


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

johnliam said:


> hiya can any1 tell me wot products pharminex make ive asked ppl i know and they all sey differnt things ive tryed ther cyp and like it alot i just want 2 no wot else they do like the test max 400 and anomas for wot is reely in them at wot mg per mill
> 
> the reason i ask is im thinking of useing sumthing like ther t max 400 for my next cycle
> 
> thanx for any help


Text speak = infraction

you've been warned about this before so try to speak in English please.

Thanks


----------



## johnliam (Feb 8, 2007)

thankyou robdog for your help and sorry again about text speak im not very good at spelling so i didnt want to look like an idiot

does anyone know whats in the testosterone max400??

and whats in the anomass??


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

not sure what's in the test max 400 but whatever it is it's bloody good .. I used it on my last cycle and found it to be very good.


----------



## johnliam (Feb 8, 2007)

how many mill per week did you use? and did you use anything else with it?

thankyou


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

injectable anadrol hmmmm this sounds rather intresting has any one used it? ive not come across anomass either can any one enlighten me please


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

theres test deconate, nandrolone deconate and bolderone(equipoise) in the anomass 400, iv just finished a co**** on it at 3ml per week and got great results


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

they have a 400mg nandralone too which is pretty damn strong

i think if you go to the aas pic board some posted a pharminex jenga stack

general view seemd to be good stuff


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Marsbar said:


> not sure what's in the test max 400 but whatever it is it's bloody good .. I used it on my last cycle and found it to be very good.


statements like that always worry me... You didn't know what was in it but you were happy enough to inject it into your body :crazy:


----------

